# Interval International exchange fee increase



## okwiater (Jun 18, 2012)

“New Fees:  At Interval International, we are always striving to enhance  our services and to make your membership more valuable.  While we try  to minimize the impact to our members, it is necessary for us to adjust  our fees from time to time in order to offset increases in servicing  costs.  Effective August 1, 2012, the full-week exchange fee will be  $174, regardless of your destination.  And remember:  You save $20 when  you confirm any exchange online.”

Ouch!


----------



## JeffW (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought the current domestic fee was $169?  If so, $5 increase isn't too bad.  

Jeff


----------



## okwiater (Jun 18, 2012)

When I made my last exchange in 2010, I paid $104 to make an online exchange... had it gone up again since then??


----------



## siesta (Jun 18, 2012)

okwiater said:


> When I made my last exchange in 2010, I paid $104 to make an online exchange... had it gone up again since then??


 I think it was 154 then, and if it was a starwood to starwood exchange you get 20 off and another 20 off for online, which would make it .. err not 104. But i too remember paying 104.


----------



## okwiater (Jun 18, 2012)

I wonder if the $20 Starwood-to-Starwood discount is preserved. That would make it $134 under the new pricing structure. And they tell us inflation remains low...


----------



## JeffW (Jun 18, 2012)

On  

I found this:  http://www.intervalworld.com/pdf/iw/buyers-guide.pdf

The exchange fee per week confirmed is US$169 for travel within the
Member’s country of residence (“domestic processing fee”) or US$174
for ... Members who choose to utilize II’s website at IntervalWorld.com
to transact an exchange request, are eligible for a US$20 discount on
the applicable processing fee, per week confirmed.

So, $5 domestic increase, $0 international?  If so, not bad.

Jeff


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2012)

RCI is charging $189, so II is very reasonable at $154.  But they did just increase to $149 recently from $139, so $15 in increases in less than a year.  That seems high.


----------



## JeffW (Jun 18, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ..That seems high.



From my Econ classes, I'd say the exchange fees are very inelastic.  Suppose the fees go up 50%.  Does anyone think II or RCI would lose 50% of their members as a result.  

Probably almost all of us will complain about higher fees.  Will many cancel their memberships?  I doubt it.

Jeff


----------



## cruzad3r (Jun 18, 2012)

So excuse my noobness... in order to do any exchane in II, you have to pay the membership (89$ for 2yrs) and another $154? Say if someone wants to upgrade to better week from Starwood, wouldn't it be cheaper to pay starwood vs. Doing the exchange?

What are II benefits other exchanging to different week?


----------

